# Sprayn metal flakes - step by step



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi

How You paint the metal flakes under kandy?
1. base
2. 2-3 coats of metal flakes
3. 2-3 coats of clear
4. grinding this?
5. 5-6 coats of UK
6. clear
?

Lay the UK direct on metal flakes are difficult because of inequality.
Grinding metal flakes are getting dull and less glamorous...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

base, flake, kandy, clear.

Or

Base, flake, clear, sand, kandy, clear


Either way works, it's really up to the painter. Sanding before the kandy is optimal if time and materials permit, especially with larger or more heavy flake jobs. Because if the flake is REALLY rough, there's a possibility of sanding through the kandy because of flakes that didn'y lay flat or get buried properly.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Theres not much to it bro.. silver base, shoot the flake in a good flake carrier or even clear will work. bury the flake under multiple coats, and candy over.You just have to make sure that if u use a larger flake size that you shoot enough clear over the top so that you can sand it down without dulling the flake.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok thanks.
I'm asking because we have a little problem with metal flakes under purple kandy on ours demo car 
Any way we trying wasn't good...






















hotstuff5964 said:


> base, flake, kandy, clear.


You say than we can normally put Kandy on the flakes? But there are big inequalities. Kandy does not like to lie on a not flat surface


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive never thrown Candy directly over flake, but that Hottstuff5964 knows his shit when it comes to paint. If he said its doable, id give it a shot!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IF YO ASKING THAT IT DID NOT BLING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE ITS BECAUSE YOU DIDNT USE ENOUGH FLAKE...... SIZE OF THE FLAKE TOO SMALL... 

WHEN YOU SPRAY "SILVER" FLAKE BASE (most POPULAR) IT ALWAYS HAS TO BE SANDED for its unevenness. You got a lil orange peel there, the color will come out better and flakes will sparkle a lil with the finish is flat after buffing...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

if its ultra mini, you'll be alright, anything bigger, clear over and sand with 320-400 then shoot your kandy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks fine too me. i dont care for over flaked jobs


----------

